# Hall county Monster



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 18, 2004)

I had been hearing about this one for several weeks and had a buddy hunting him as well.  It appears someone got him several weeks ago.  The picture is at Pop's Place on Old Holiday Road.  Appears to be a 13 pointer with a sticker.  Was taken within a mile of Friendship road and Buford hiway intersection (that is as close as I could get out of the person telling me the story  , certainly understand that).  I know several of you live in this area, you must stop in there and check out the picture.  The horns are unbelievable, like a big canadian set of horns with LOTS of mass.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 19, 2004)

I wonder if it was the guy I saw running across the street (Peach Tree Industrial, running towards pops)without orange on and trying to conceal his rifle under his cammo a few weeks back.

Or maybe that was just some guy hunting illegally?

Deer


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 19, 2004)

*he's legal*

the buck was killed legaly on property just north of friendship rd.. the hunter has permission to hunt the land .


----------



## whithunter (Dec 19, 2004)

I am not sure if this is the same deer or not, but I was told that the DNR is investigating a 13 pointer that was killed just north of Friendship rd..  I hope it is not.  Buckshot20 and I hunt in that area and there is always a guy shooting deer at night on the bordering property.


----------



## sniper13 (Dec 19, 2004)

Watch out for Officer Bone.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 19, 2004)

*13 pt*

that might be the deer in queston. I live off holliday [friendship] rd. and was told it was killed on land the hunter had permission to hunt, they didnt say what time of day!! photos were suposedly  have been  sent to GON.Ive seen the photos and THE DEER IS HUGE and I know a few people in the area so ill ask a little and see if i can find out whats up.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Is this teh deer you are talking about?  Don't know the hunter or particulars about the hunt.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

*Yes, that is it*

Same picture at Pop's Place on holiday road.  Man, what a deer.  Hopefully it was taken legally and I would think it would be given this picture is posted in a public place and it is the talk of Buford right now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 20, 2004)

Dear Lord what a brute.

Jim


----------



## buckshot20 (Dec 20, 2004)

I have 95 Acres off mcever road and holiday road and there is some property that borders mine. I have herd gun shots over there in the past at night while standing around the trucks talking after our hunts. DNR had found a box stand last year just a few yards behind my property that had three big piles of corn and two trail cams around it. HE told me there where some rubs on some trees the size of telephone poles  : I also hunt with a hall county cop and his buddies had seen a monster during bow season crossing Holiday road behind the texaco while on duty at 2:30 a.m. They all siad it was the biggest buck they had ever seen in hall county. If that was not the same buck :speechles  Then i better get in th woods!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 20, 2004)

*hey buckshot,*

I live just down the street off holliday and I have seen him for the last 2 years crossing in the same area heading into the thick pines on the south corner opsite the texaco. last year he was a nice 11 point [I got a up close and personal look,I almost hit him with my truck!]the story going around is that he was killed off blackberry lane. well at least he left his jeans in the pool! if you need any help with his offspring next year just let me know    :


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 21, 2004)

Everyone stop talking about Hall County Monsters, Its getting hard as it is to find land to hunt in Hall.  My honey hole is being sold for 35000 an acre  Soon to be 2 acre homes  Maybe I can ask to hunt their property.

Deer


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 21, 2004)

*deermeat..........*

did ya miss a period............is land goin' for 35 THOUSAND an acre up there?? :speechles  :speechles


----------



## Eshad (Dec 21, 2004)

Coon Dawg, it's going for about 40-50,000/acre around Woodstock :speechles .  That is why I haven't bought an acre or two and built a home.  They want 40-50 an acre, and you can't find anything under 10 acres.  Who has that kind of money?


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 21, 2004)

*good gracious..........*

I would not have thought that...............what was it goin for just 10 years ago??


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2004)

the lot I saw this buck come out of on frienship rd. is for sale for $245,000.00 and its only 1.15 acres!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 21, 2004)

Hall Coutny has more Millionaires per capita than any other county in the Nation.


Its a fact....

Deer


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 21, 2004)

*bilgerat........*

just the lot.........no house?? : ........again, when did the prices escalate to that?? :


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2004)

naw the guy is trying to zone it commercial. a nice acre+/- lot in all the big developments around here are around the 150000 range . higher if its close to the lake, double if its on it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah I would say keep that 35000 dollar land!Its now around 70 to 80 thousand here in forsyth.The growth is moving that way for sure.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 21, 2004)

*well..........*

if it starts gettin' that way here 'round Athens..........I'll sell my 63 acres and buy an entire mountain range in WVA to retire on...........5 million will buy ya a lot in some places I wouldn't mind livin'!!  .............when land gets that high.......it means there's ALOT of folks livin' there!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2004)

You got that right lots an lots of folks!In 8yrs I'd say the pop has doubled.You know any rich people looking for 200ac send them my way.


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Bilgerat, Do you know the hunter? I think I recognize him. I won't say his last name but the first name if it is who I think it is, Is Brad.  He used to be a customer of mine.  I'm a landscaper.  He has told me that he hunts some land off McEver Rd, and that he has permission to hunt there.  If it is him then CONGRATS!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 21, 2004)

Commercial property is always higher than residential property as you probably know.  

I know of commercial property in Gwinnett that was running over a $100K per ft of road frontage 10 to 20 years ago.  Now $25 to $50K for an acre residential lot is not uncommon at all around Gwinnett or even in its surrounding counties.  

I've recently heard residential property in Walton county is running around $25K an acre now also.

Coondawg, you're probably setting on a gold mine if you're anywhere close to Athens especially if your property is located on the Western side of Athens...


----------



## whithunter (Dec 21, 2004)

Like I said earlier, I hope that this deer was killed legally and I would like to congradulate the hunter if it was.  It is a great buck.  The neighbor we have had trouble with lives off of Friendship Rd.  If this deer was killed off of Blackberry Ln. then I suspect it was not killed by the same guy.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2004)

yea I think his name is Brad, Ive met him a few times before, ive heard its all legal and the land owner has been interviewed, so if I see him Ill high five him for sure!!! what a hoss of a buck!!!  !!!!


----------



## jeepguru (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah I know Brad, I'll call and see if was him.  

Funny thing is if you know Brad and I know Brad, who are you?  I probably know you too.  I grew up in Buford.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 22, 2004)

*you talkin to me?*

Im  PHIL DAVIS and ive lived on shoreland dr for 18 years,and  I work on boats . who r u


----------



## jeepguru (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm Justin Smith.  I lived off Plunketts Rd by 985 for 15 yrs while growing up, now I live in G'ville.  I worked at the Ace Hardware in Buford in power equip sales and repair for 5 yrs. in the mid 90's.   Now I am VP of my familys Real Estate Title Corp off Buford Hwy, just south of Hwy 20.  If you ever need anything real estate related let me know.

American Title Research 
770-932-8992
770-932-8105 fax


BTW:  It was Brad Heard that killed it.  All legal as far as I know and I haven't heard anyone else saying otherwise.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 23, 2004)

yep, been in the ace a thousand time gettin parts for my old junky mowers, Im sure we have met on more than 1 occasion. If you ever need and boats fixed or parts just e-mail me at 
BILGERAT@charter.net
  ps. did you talk to brad, I hope it was a legal kill


----------



## StinkyPete (Dec 25, 2004)

*Nice deer*

man i'm hoping to get one like that myself.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 26, 2004)

I hear ya stinky, If I saw one that big I'd fall out of the stand!!


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 9, 2005)

*Bilgerat,*

I wouldn't fall out of the stand, I would start to shake and miss the dang deer


----------



## chadcole (Jan 22, 2005)

*Brads Big Buck*

Yeah this buck was killed leagally.  And yall got the name right, Brad got him!  Talked to him the day this one was on the ground.  You guys want a buck like this you gone have to get off the computer and get in the woods.  Ol Brads one heck of a hunter,and bout as lucky as they come.


----------

